# My trainer does police K9 training as well...



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

...I htought it was cool that he sent an invite out for spectators while doing training this week. Pics and vid allowed, if the helper is OK with it. I am thinking about going. I just didnt think this was real common.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That does sound cool!! Have fun!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sounds like a fun opportunity!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Do it!
My trainer is one of the most respected K9 police trainers in the country and I lucked out that he is the father of my next door neighbor and she hooked me up.
He was a K9 cop for 30 years and during those years he was the head of the dept and head trainer. 
When he retired from the force, he traveled the country training the trainers at police academies. NY city called him in to retrain and desensitize the dogs that policed the subways due to some problems the dogs had with being bumped by people. Many of the SAR dogs at ground zero following 9/11 were trained by him. 
I found his experience invaluable. He was not cheap, but you can't put a price on experience and knowledge like that. The fact he knew this breed the way he did was priceless to me.

If you can, do it!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going. I already sent him a message. I train with him on Sundays. One Sunday there were 2 officers there training, but a lot of it was done in a special area and not in the main arena and kinda out of site. No pics allowed since the officers were in uniform. (Although I assume they will be in uniform tomorrow)


----------

